# Cơi nới không gian sống cho gia đình có trẻ nhỏ



## maokamika (11/11/21)

Cơi nới không gian sống cho gia đình có trẻ nhỏ Các khu vực sử dụng chung như hành lang, phòng khách, phòng ăn của căn hộ đã được cải tạo lại theo phong cách tối giản để có nhiều không gian cho trẻ chơi đùa. Để phục vụ nhu cầu sinh hoạt, chơi đùa cho gia đình có 2 trẻ nhỏ, nhà thiết kế đã đưa ra ý tưởng cải tạo khu vực sử dụng chung cho căn hộ dự án Kita tại Vĩnh Long dưới đây. Với mục tiêu mang lại một không gian sống tươi trẻ, tiện nghi và năng động, cô đã phải thay đổi rất nhiều thứ, từ sàn, tường, đồ trang trí, thiết bị chiếu sáng sao cho phù hợp hơn. Khu hành lang đơn điệu, nhạt nhòa với tông màu trắng và sàn đá. Đầu tiên, hành lang với màu trắng đơn điệu đã được làm mới bằng cách kết hợp cùng tông màu ghi nhạt hiện đại. Sàn đá vàng có họa tiết rối mắt và thiếu sức sống được thay bằng nền gỗ sạch sẽ, ấm áp và thân thiện với sức khỏe. Không những thế, chiếc đèn thả hình quả bóng cũng được sử dụng thay cho kiểu đèn tường thông thường nhằm mang đến cái nhìn vui tươi hơn. Cuối cùng để tăng cường chức năng cho khu sảnh và hành lang Kita Vĩnh Long, những chiếc móc treo đã được thêm vào để các thành viên có thể treo áo khoác, ô mũ. Đã trở thành khu vực tiện nghi, năng động và màu sắc hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Một bức tường ở hành lang được dán giấy dán tường với họa tiết đơn giản, có cùng tông màu đen - xám. Chiếc ghế vàng nổi bật và ấn tượng được giữ nguyên tại khu vực hành lang, rất tiện để trẻ thay đồ hay có thêm không gian vui chơi. Mảng giấy dán tường cùng chiếc ghế vàng khiến khu vực hành lang thêm tươi tắn. Phòng khách trước khi cải tạo tuy không xấu nhưng khá nặng nề và tù túng với bộ sofa cồng kềnh tối màu. Không những thế, nôi, cũi chơi bày la liệt trong căn phòng cũng khiến căn phòng thêm chật chội, không có nhiều không gian cho trẻ vui chơi, di chuyển. Phòng khách không xấu nhưng khá rối mắt do có quá nhiều đồ trang trí cộng với cách bài trí chưa phù hợp. Để mang lại sức sống mới cho căn phòng, sàn gỗ được thay đồng bộ với hành lang, rất nhiều đồ dùng không cần thiết đã được loại bỏ. Bộ sofa cỡ lớn nặng nề đã được mạnh dạn thay thế bằng bộ sofa màu ghi thanh mảnh hơn. Nơi vốn là kệ lưu trữ bị loại bỏ và thay thế bằng bộ ghế đôi màu xanh ngọc rất ấn tượng và thư thái. Thảm sàn cũng vui mắt với với màu sắc nhẹ nhàng, phù hợp với trẻ nhỏ. Các bức tranh tường được loại bớt để tường nhà không quá rối. Phòng khách được bài trí lại, loại bỏ nội thất không cần thiết và phân khu vực rõ ràng. Góc chơi của trẻ gọn gàng với bàn ghế phù hợp để kê sát cửa sổ thoáng đãng. Phòng ăn cũ được bài trí khá hợp lý nhưng bộ bàn ăn tròn lại chưa thực sự đáp ứng được nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình, đặc biệt khi có khách tới dùng bữa. Bàn ăn chính là thứ cần thay thế nhất của phòng ăn. Với lợi thế có cửa sổ thoáng sáng, đèn trang trí và các tủ kệ đều được bài trí khá hợp lý, công cuộc cải tạo cho không gian này rất đơn giản. Ngoài sàn gỗ, bộ bàn ăn tròn, nhỏ nay được thay bằng bộ bàn ăn chữ nhật thanh mảnh, vừa rộng rãi, vừa có màu sắc nhẹ nhàng, ăn nhập hơn với căn phòng Kita tại Vĩnh Long. Bàn ăn mới thanh mảnh với nhiều chỗ ngồi hơn. Bức tường màu ghi cùng đồ trang trí khiến căn phòng thêm xinh xắn.


----------

